# Dodge ram 3500



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a 3500 dualy say 95-99 cost 5-8k
But I will be doing a frame off restore about 20k everything rebuilt and replaced 
Reason the cost of a brand new truck is about 50-60k and they are not truck built. A truck but built like a car
But is it possible to add another dualy axle to the back making it a 10 wheel pickup truck


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1355955 said:


> I am thinking about getting a 3500 dualy say 95-99 cost 5-8k
> But I will be doing a frame off restore about 20k everything rebuilt and replaced
> Reason the cost of a brand new truck is about 50-60k and they are not truck built. A truck but built like a car
> But is it possible to add another dualy axle to the back making it a 10 wheel pickup truck


Ya new truck prices are unreal. I would like to tackle a similar project.

You could add the second rear axle, but how would you get power to it? Small passenger buses have that single wheel rear axle to help with the weight, but they aren't drive wheels.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think it would be a secondary drive axle. I am still thinking about this but I would move the drive axle forward and shorten the dry shaft but the second axle would need braking system
Also would I be legally to carry more pay load


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The truck would still have a specified GVW no matter how many axles you add. It's like putting 1 ton axles and springs onto a 1/2 ton truck. The state will still consider it a 1/2 ton truck. 

Maybe you could get it inspected by DMV or something to increase the GVW, but I doubt that.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I was not talking about 1/2 ton truck.
I seen a Lexus a guy added a secondary rear axle and had to get it state inspected and it did pass..don't know about the payload


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1355972 said:


> I was not talking about 1/2 ton truck.
> I seen a Lexus a guy added a secondary rear axle and had to get it state inspected and it did pass..don't know about the payload


I know you didn't mean a 1/2 ton truck. A Lexus?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I seen the Lexus on the history channel.
Also I am waiting for a reply from chip foose on this build


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Get a 07-09 Dodge Ram with the 6.7. I have had one since 07' and I love it. Best truck I have ever owned. Prob with the older ones is the trannys fall appart. Mine is going on its 5th plowing season with out a hick up. I am always towing and hauling with it in the summer too. 

You can find one for $25-35k and it will save you all the time restoring it. 

Just my $.02


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Ever seen Trick my Truck? They did a '97 I think it was. They added a two drive axles sourced from some TopKick sized truck. Looked really cool and was functional (I think some of their builds are trash). I'll search around and see if I can find some web pics.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

hlntoiz;1356041 said:


> Get a 07-09 Dodge Ram with the 6.7. I have had one since 07' and I love it. Best truck I have ever owned. Prob with the older ones is the trannys fall appart. Mine is going on its 5th plowing season with out a hick up. I am always towing and hauling with it in the summer too.
> 
> You can find one for $25-35k and it will save you all the time restoring it.
> 
> Just my $.02


For 25-35k I would get someone else's problems plus the cost of repairing 
Now for 5-8k I still get problems but new engine, new trans, new axles, replace front and rear suspension, new braking system, new fuel sys, new ball joints, controll arms front frame beefed up
I would spend about 20-30k. So for under $40k I would have a new truck
Plus $15k for complete plow, vbox, lights, brand new 
That puts me about $55k 
A 2012 dodge ram 3500 is about $50k plus $15k =$65k I save $10k


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I think a Blue Bird school bus would make a great platform for a custom truck. They usually come with a crappy P pumped 12 valve 5.9 Cummins engine and a Allison auto. Afew engine mods chop the frame add a smacked up mega cab and a long 8' dually box.... Most of all it would have a 30000lb frame and drive line!!! Plus air brakes or juice depending on what you like.

Perhaps after I get Franken Done.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1356334 said:


> For 25-35k I would get someone else's problems plus the cost of repairing
> Now for 5-8k I still get problems but new engine, new trans, new axles, replace front and rear suspension, new braking system, new fuel sys, new ball joints, controll arms front frame beefed up
> I would spend about 20-30k. So for under $40k I would have a new truck
> Plus $15k for complete plow, vbox, lights, brand new
> ...


And for that $10k you have a 100,000 miles warranty plus you don't have 500+ hours into the project.

My time alone would be worth more than the $10k saved, plus the fact I have a bumper to bumper warranty.

You can buy a new 1 ton CTD for about $39k, Big Horn edition. Not Laramie, but very very nice.

No way in hell would I put $25k+ in a truck that's already 20 years old.

Just think of all the technology that has changed to make these trucks ride better, last longer with less maintenance.

Sure, if you have the time and want to have a project, have at it. But you're not saving $10k.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't believe I just read that, absolutely insane!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

erkoehler;1356824 said:


> Can't believe I just read that, absolutely insane!


If it wasn't for all the idiots, the rest of us wouldn't look so good!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

LwnmwrMan22;1356819 said:


> And for that $10k you have a 100,000 miles warranty plus you don't have 500+ hours into the project.
> 
> My time alone would be worth more than the $10k saved, plus the fact I have a bumper to bumper warranty.
> 
> ...


Newer trucks are not truck built anymore it's a truck but drives like a car

Plus a restoring shop does give you a 5 year warranty

Also it's not your money my money don't be jealous

Also if you don't having anything good to say don't say anything at all......a well maintained truck. And a rebuilt truck is just as good as or even better than a newer truck
I HAVE ALWAYS REBUILT OLDER CARS AND TRUCK MY WHOLE LIFE.

Plus newer trucks may look nicer but they are loaded with sensors, electronics that are not made for the punishment
We put these trucks though if I was not into using them for type of work I would buy a new one for enjoyment only


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

erkoehler;1356824 said:


> Can't believe I just read that, absolutely insane!


But you did!


Mark13;1356844 said:


> If it wasn't for all the idiots, the rest of us wouldn't look so good!


:laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Now come my cheerleaders


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1356984 said:


> Now come my cheerleaders


There's no cheerleaders in the special Olympics.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Mark13;1357006 said:


> There's no cheerleaders in the special Olympics.


That's you, I seen around


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice, Mark!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I say it more and more every day, this site needs a "like" button so bad.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

My oh my! This has to be for shock and awe. No way that can be a logical thought.


----------



## Alaskaforby4 (Nov 7, 2011)

WilliamOak;1357109 said:


> I say it more and more every day, this site needs a "like" button so bad.


I second that


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I 3rd it.

And boys, I sh!t you not I have pics of a truck like this. It was an srw I saw in the highway a year or so ago. Front was the drive axle and the rear was just a tag axle floating on a pair of bags. Redic


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

First off I asked if it was possible to add a second rear axel? Not for your BS answers 
Also I asked if it would be able to carry more of a payload?
But these questions have been answered already


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Well guys this project is going on the back burner for now got to finish 2 current builds first.
Also if you have never done something like this befor don't reply. Due to you will not know what you are talking or Bs about.

For everyone that did give me a good response if it was for or against this build thank you


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1357585 said:


> Also if you have never done something like this befor don't reply. Due to you will not know what you are talking or Bs about.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

while i agree with the essintial idea of pouring some money in an old truck to make it killer..

IF you can find a rust free old rig down south somewhere that deserves the investment. 

Now...i don't agree with spending thousands of dollars on crazy custom stuff.....but yank a old dry van body off a dually and go central hydro with dump/spread/plow and im with ya.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Dissociative;1357665 said:


> while i agree with the essintial idea of pouring some money in an old truck to make it killer..
> 
> IF you can find a rust free old rig down south somewhere that deserves the investment.
> 
> Now...i don't agree with spending thousands of dollars on crazy custom stuff.....but yank a old dry van body off a dually and go central hydro with dump/spread/plow and im with ya.


George, if I do this it would have to be on a dump or flat bed truck due to the rear fender would be worthless due to the added axle
But the only reason I would do this if I can get the GWR re certified. If I can't up the GWR THEN I WON'T BE DOING THE EXTRA REAR AXLE

We all know that factory built trucks are worthless for what we put these trucks through. Everything would have to be upgraded with heavy duty parts just to last a couple
Years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

You're either running completely illegal, or you really really beat your trucks to death.

I just traded in a '06 2500 CTD and received $24,000 trade value against a 2011 that I paid $38,000 for.

The 2011 is a CTD crew cab, Big Horn, remote start, Dvd, sprayed in box liner.

I had to put 1 front u-joint in the '06, under warranty, which was my fault from being stuck while plowing.

I changed the tranny fluid at 60k miles and there were no metal shavings. I ran Amsoil for oil. I traded it at 80k miles.

It either had a 8' v on the front, or was pulling a 24' V nose trailer at about 10k gross.


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1357813 said:


> George, if I do this it would have to be on a dump or flat bed truck due to the rear fender would be worthless due to the added axle
> But the only reason I would do this if I can get the GWR re certified. If I can't up the GWR THEN I WON'T BE DOING THE EXTRA REAR AXLE
> 
> We all know that factory built trucks are worthless for what we put these trucks through. Everything would have to be upgraded with heavy duty parts just to last a couple
> Years.


what exactly do you put your trucks threw? You don't even have any work..


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

GMC99;1357985 said:


> what exactly do you put your trucks threw? You don't even have any work..


Gmc your a foe no need to reply to my post thanks

Yous here me about winter work never about summer work....any info I would give you alls you want to do with it is rant over it no thanks


----------

